# racoon ?



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

heya,
we have spare room in our house and we want to fill it 
would a racoon be suitable ? 
we live in a big house with a puppy and many other pets ie frogs lizards hamster ect but we want something different hence the racoon idea
here are my questoins
would it be suitable as a pet ?
could it play outside then inside duren the night and when we are not their to supavise ?
what do they eat ?
could it come out with me when i walk my dog ?
and do i have to have more than one ?


sorry for all the questoins thanx emma: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emsylove said:


> heya,
> we have spare room in our house and we want to fill it
> would a racoon be suitable ?
> we live in a big house with a puppy and many other pets ie frogs lizards hamster ect but we want something different hence the racoon idea
> ...


Hope that this helps a bit


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks i am gona think about it a little more then decide
i still have one worry though
my dog is a boxer puppy and is a ruff player would he hurt the racoon ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mine are huskies an the raccoon runs rings round them and always has the upper hand in wrestle matches :lol2:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

ok then
do you need a licence or anything to keep them?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

No licence needed - just a very big first aid kit!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Loderuna said:


> No licence needed - just a very big first aid kit!


 
in all honesty i can truely say i have had more skunk bites then anything animal wise 

yes wyot is playful an play nips he has never broken skin or done this aggressively though all in play : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i saw a few raccoons friday...

some opossums and a squirrel too! it wasn't a very long drive...:whistling2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

In my opinion, i would get a skunk. There great as your first "exotic pet," they tend to like being cuddled more than a raccoon, also i have never been bit by anyone of my skunks (depends on the individual, like raccoons), i also think they're not as hard work as a raccoons but like any pet you get what you put into it, you must also think about how much time you have to spend with your new animal. I'm sure a lot of people will agree or disagree with me but it is my opinion :lol2: ... Skunks all the way.
P.s i don't have a raccoon yet but i have experience with my friends raccoons : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> In my opinion, i would get a skunk. There great as your first "exotic pet," they tend to like being cuddled more than a raccoon, also i have never been bit by anyone of my skunks (depends on the individual, like raccoons), i also think they're not as hard work as a raccoons but like any pet you get what you put into it, you must also think about how much time you have to spend with your new animal. I'm sure a lot of people will agree or disagree with me but it is my opinion :lol2: ... Skunks all the way.
> P.s i don't have a raccoon yet but i have experience with my friends raccoons : victory:


yups lol i disagree 

i find my raccoon alot easier than the skunks 

raccoons are cleaner than skunks as they spend most of their time playing in water 

i have a skunk here that would take your finger off if you put in front of her............she cant be handled at all and when moving about needs to be held by the end of her tail as she swings up and nails you so gauntlets which she still bites through an plenty of lairs of cloths when she is moved 

not all skunks become good pets it depends on the indivual skunk and i have over that past few years had many different types of skunks come through my doors :lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> yups lol i disagree
> 
> i find my raccoon alot easier than the skunks
> 
> ...


 
Thats why i said it depends on the individual, skunks or raccoons. I've seen raccoons that are the same as your skunk. :lol2: But we both have to agree, both skunks and raccoons are amazing pets to the right people? : victory:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

well i want something that my dog cant eat easy and that can sit on my shoulder and play like a dog so as far as i know a raccoon is quite suited.
and i would love something that would like to swim as i go on holiday with my dog and he willnt touch the sea so a raccoon would make a great swimming partener!

have to check it over with my mum as my dad has said yes but he says yes to every thing will get back to you soon
thanx for the help


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> Thats why i said it depends on the individual, skunks or raccoons. I've seen raccoons that are the same as your skunk. :lol2: But we both have to agree, both skunks and raccoons are amazing pets to the right people? : victory:


Oh yus i deffo agree with that :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emsylove said:


> well i want something that my dog cant eat easy and that can sit on my shoulder and play like a dog so as far as i know a raccoon is quite suited.
> and i would love something that would like to swim as i go on holiday with my dog and he willnt touch the sea so a raccoon would make a great swimming partener!
> 
> have to check it over with my mum as my dad has said yes but he says yes to every thing will get back to you soon
> thanx for the help


I do think you need to do alot more research into raccoons and their characters and behaviour before deciding for definate on one 

yes they are amazing pets but they are hard work pretty much like having a child


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> I do think you need to do alot more research into raccoons and their characters and behaviour before deciding for definate on one
> 
> yes they are amazing pets but they are hard work pretty much like having a child


I do agree with you emma J, i've been doing research for about a year before looking into good breeders. They are like living children.:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> I do agree with you emma J, i've been doing research for about a year before looking into good breeders. They are like living children.:notworthy:


 
they are an not animal to be taken on too lightly...........until you have met them in person no amount of reading can prepare you for actually owning lol 

they are so intelligent, agile, nimble and mischeivous they have to be watched 24/7 

i currently have a wyot shoving an ice cube down the back of my joggers an then getting it back out again :gasp::lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> I currently have a wyot shoving an ice cube down the back of my joggers an then getting it back out again :gasp::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> they are an not animal to be taken on too lightly...........until you have met them in person no amount of reading can prepare you for actually owning lol
> 
> they are so intelligent, agile, nimble and mischeivous they have to be watched 24/7


I have to agree with emma again :lol2: No amount of research will truly let you know what you getting into, i would recommend meeting one in person first that way you can actually experience the way of the raccoon :lol2:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

will it be able to stay at home alone ?
dose it have to be locked up in a cage when i am out ?

if i do get one it will be treated amazingly and will never be in its cage when i am home , i will take it out on walks with my dog as well as letting it have lotts of garden play.

Would they harm my brothers reptiles and fish ?


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Would they harm my brothers reptiles and fish ?


FOOD!
Having said that our skunkies are omnivorous, in theory but would not harm our lizards....whimps. In fact, when I get Rubes, our tegu, out or Nige, skink, Ollie does a runner!!!! Two of them wont even eat meat much, veg is first........but they all love bugs!

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emsylove said:


> will it be able to stay at home alone ?
> dose it have to be locked up in a cage when i am out ?
> 
> if i do get one it will be treated amazingly and will never be in its cage when i am home , i will take it out on walks with my dog as well as letting it have lotts of garden play.
> ...


 
the fish tank would become a paddling/swimming pool 

reptiles i dont know as i dont have any but i would say they would be fair game an food as dave said 

you would need a safe place for when your out raccoons tend to sleep alot in the day but will still get up to mischeif it pretty much like baby proofing


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> No licence needed - just a very big first aid kit!


 
Very true. I was playing with Sallie's Oreo at the weekend which everyone knows to be a softie. Despite the fact we were only play wrestling I am covered in bruises and scratches. I don't ever want to be on the bad side of a raccoon that means it!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Very true. I was playing with Sallie's Oreo at the weekend which everyone knows to be a softie. Despite the fact we were only play wrestling I am covered in bruises and scratches. I don't ever want to be on the bad side of a raccoon that means it!


Hehe you should see my arms and legs :whistling2: it's hard going when a big ball of fluff weighing 26lbs + uses you as a climbing frame or three balls of fluff leap up your legs for treats. Our know the word 'no' but have selective deafness:whistling2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Are Coonies and Skunks strictly food orientated as in they don't care what the food is, its food and they will eat it. Or can they be trained to get along with other animals and not consider them food? Might just padlock the parrot cage doors...:L :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

slugsiss32 said:


> Are Coonies and Skunks strictly food orientated as in they don't care what the food is, its food and they will eat it. Or can they be trained to get along with other animals and not consider them food? Might just padlock the parrot cage doors...:L :lol2:


my **** gets on with the cats, skunks an dogs i dont know about other animals as i dont own other animals 

skunks are the most food orientated animals i have ever come across


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe i'll just padlock the bedroom door when i get mine then!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

slugsiss32 said:


> Maybe i'll just padlock the bedroom door when i get mine then!


Have no problem with our three, they simply are not interested in our smaller creatures........think they are veggies, lol! Also, think it has something to do with how you treat them etc.
Don`t get me wrong, they are food oriented but if I put a beardie out in front of em, Ollie would do a runner, Ella would (and has) sniff, then ignore and Petal would be very interested but not go too close.
I do not lock the viv doors and do let them into our `reptile` room with no problems other than Ollie liking to do the odd poop in there if we allow!

As for Puck, think he would see a leo as food, maybe, but show interest in a bigger lizard. Again, he is allowed in the room also, no problems.....except that he really sniffs the feeder bugs out (he can`t reach them, lol).

Dave. x


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Food....*

Oh and food wise they can be fussier than you may think, lol......

dave x


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol cool well i'm getting them young...so hopefully if i just shut the door when im out and let them in there when i'm here they'll just leave them be...i'll have to give them interesting food of their own. 

Jazz..:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

My skunks don't bother with the other animals, all they want is the food scraps in the bottom of cages or chucked out on the floor. 

The raccoon tries to grab & play with anything in a cage & terrorises the parrots in particular, to the point one of them started plucking. Suffice to say raccoon is now banned from the room the parrots live in. She also got a nasty bite from one of the Gambian pouched rats when she thought it a good idea to grab one in its cage........the rat bit right through her toe!!! I don't think she was trying to be nasty to the rat (or parrots) but they are just so curious they have to grab everything..........which for some animals is very stressful :bash: Oddly enough she does not bother much with the skunks & simply follows them around now & then......

Skunks & Raccoon are fine with the dogs......coz they like to wind the dogs up :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

We have snakes in a RUB rack and Atuki knows how to open the tubs. Luckily we found this out when he had an empty RUB that was under the kitchen sink. He doesnt have access to the reptile room at all and i know for a fact that the snakes would be killed if he could get his hands on them.And yes, if you have a fish tank then be prepared to drag a raccoon out of it every chance they get to go swimming. Our marine tank has been Atukified 3 times and we lost all of our livestock on the last swimathon he decided to go on. The tank has now been moved so he cant get inot it as easily..........but im still expecting the little terror to find a way.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

given the choice... i'd have a skunk over a ****... descented of course...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> My skunks don't bother with the other animals, all they want is the food scraps in the bottom of cages or chucked out on the floor.
> 
> The raccoon tries to grab & play with anything in a cage & terrorises the parrots in particular, to the point one of them started plucking. Suffice to say raccoon is now banned from the room the parrots live in. She also got a nasty bite from one of the Gambian pouched rats when she thought it a good idea to grab one in its cage........the rat bit right through her toe!!! I don't think she was trying to be nasty to the rat (or parrots) but they are just so curious they have to grab everything..........which for some animals is very stressful :bash: Oddly enough she does not bother much with the skunks & simply follows them around now & then......
> 
> Skunks & Raccoon are fine with the dogs......coz they like to wind the dogs up :lol2:


LOL ken my skunks curl up with the dogs an sleep an the raccoon recreates wrestle smack downs with the dogs :lol2:........wy would be so bored if it wasnt for the dogs i reckon :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

africa said:


> Hehe you should see my arms and legs :whistling2: it's hard going when a big ball of fluff weighing 26lbs + uses you as a climbing frame or three balls of fluff leap up your legs for treats. Our know the word 'no' but have selective deafness:whistling2:


Yeah I know what you mean. My hand where I got play nipped has gone black, green and is now on yellow brown. Looks much worse than it felt that is for sure!


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Not sure whether you have read Remo Raccoons homepage etc,but i found it balanced and informative,very funny too!


----------

